# black magic



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Dave was caught doing his thing in Kelty today :lol: 
like a winters day but he gave it his best as always.
Nice to meet you Bryan, hope to see you at some of the meetings,
p.s cars looking good, the hard bit now is keeping it like that :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I though it was chocolate related    :wink: , ahh well milk tray :wink: :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Just for you Dave :lol:


----------



## new 2 tt (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi All
This is my first post, first of all let me thank everyone on the forum for persuading me to buy an Audi TT. This forum is a wealth of information to any owner or potential owner. The car above is mine in all its glory after Dave (jac-in-box) had worked his wizardry upon it, the guys a complete artist with wax, cheers again dave, also big thanks to Trev for coming by and putting the photos up
Regards
Bryan


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

its ok Bryan get onto the new members thread and get posting  
keep a look out on the events section might see you at one


----------

